# Quarter Horse Club!



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

This is a place where quarter horse lovers and owner alike can discuss the awesome breed. 

I currently own 2 quarter horses Bullet and a colt named Bandit. I'd posst pics but I have no idea how.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Oooh ohh. I'll join!

I have a 4 year old AQHA mare. She's triple Doc Bar bred and the grand daughter of Docs Prescription. She is grey, 14.2 and is about as cowy as they come. She'll be going into reining training in August! =)





























To add pictures, I prefer the Photobucket way. You go to Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket , upload your photos, copy the /direct link/ out of the links given to you for sharing, then just click the little picture tab here in the forum and past your direct link. The picture is posted within your post then. =)


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I just can't figure how I put The pictures on your computer. 

I love your horses colors.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll gladly join  I will add pics later when I get a chance to post from my pc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Great! Thanks for joining. 

Any yips for what I should do to give Bandit a bath he's scared.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I would just take it very slow. I start on baths with my horses at the feet and work my way up. Feet then up to legs. And stay away from spraying in the face...I've only ever met one that LIKED to be sprayed in the face and head. 

If I have one that's unsure about the hose on the face, I turn the pressure way down and go between the ears to let it drizzle down. It seems to work well.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Didn't work

Bullet! (hope it works)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's some of my gang. I really need to take the time and get some current pictures of the whole herd. 

The youngest, Honor 6 weeks (pic at 1 week old) 








Dynasty - 16








"The old man" Hondo - 30 








Woodstock - 6








Merit - yearling







With his new pal, Munchie the now on a strict diet pony. Merit is a good 6 or 7 inches taller than Muchie but the little roly poly is definitely the boss 








Lacey - 10 and was very pregnant in this pic








Pella & Jana (last year...really need to take pics) 2 & 25








Buttons - 23 (pic a couple years ago)


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

They are amazing horses! I love their coats! So sleek and shiny!

The Bath didn't go too well. Bandit ran away despite my following of people's instructions!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a few of mine.

Cassie










Major out of Cassie.









Gracie










Mia


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

I love these Quarter Horses too! Major is a cutie! How old is he now?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Major is about 5-6 weeks old now.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is Major trying to keep his dinner close.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

He's quite cute now!


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I love quarter horses so much!!!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

My ranch has all quarter horses!
Every single one of them!

Scarlett is iffy, since we don't know her pedigree... But we believe she is a quarter horse.


I own two, Heidi and Emmy.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome! Welcome to the club Bubbles


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll join! Koby is 8 years old and 15.3h









I let my little brother ride him while I led Koby around the arena. He is such a good horse  









He has a crescent moon shape on his forehead


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just a fellow Quarter Horse lover, subscribing :grin:


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks fir joining everyone. 

I'd been trying (failing) to give Bandit a bath. So today I went out and gave his mom a bath. His mom loves water and would run into a lakrle if we had one on the ranch. He saw that his mom loved it and began to run around her until I sprayed him! He even licked the hose like it was his friend afterwards! Finally!!


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Ooh ooh! Can I join!?

I get to pick up my Quarter Horse filly in September when she's weaned and I'm sooooo excited!!! Still waiting to see what registered name is and the from there will pick a barn name.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

My mare. 4 years old. Has the old cutting breeding. She is a ncha money earner and Aqha points earner. She is bred and We are hoping it stuck, because the stud we bred her to passed this year.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for joining! I hope it sticks as well. I love it when horses breed and successfully foal.


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is my '09 QH gelding Gray Sky Aledo Elite a.k.a Wolf Gray Sky Aledo Elite Quarter Horse Am in the process of starting him under saddle and am looking to do some trail riding,shows with him and maybe see how he is with cows.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

This is my QH filly,still unnamed at the moment.She was given to me after my mare lost her foal,and will be coming home in a few months after she is weaned.I can't wait!


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

What a cute little foal. Yesterday I won a barrelracing competition on Bullet!


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

zan be sassy cr, shes 2 years old


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

The other day I was out checking on Bandit who i'd left behind when I went to a show. He was so happy to see me he knocked me over! Looks like I can't leave him at home any more. My little sister said ge wouldn't wear a halter or eat very much without me and Bullet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Bumping!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh Boy ! Can Ijoin? Here is Nibbles, My 2 year old Quarter Horse. She's going to be my trail horse, and she's already doing an awsome job! Much calmer than my daughter's 22 and 26 year old gaited mares!! Quarter horses are the best!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm in!
Gunner, 3, with DD riding:










and with DH










And little Badger, 2, just being a horse.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

This is Autumn my 16 year old Foundation Quarter Horse mare.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for joining guys! 

Do any of you know how to get rid of coyotes? I'm worried fir my goats and Quarter Horse Colt.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Livestock guardian dog.
Donkey.
.22


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Livestock guardian dog.
> Donkey.
> .22


Thanks for your help texasgal. I think we may get a donkey or 2. We have an Australian cattle dog but, some of the coyotes are as big as him.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

They'll kill your dog .. Livestock Guardian Dogs are specific dogs that are BIG and bred for that purpose.

Donkeys are good...


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I find shooting off my 12 ga. works very well for running them off and keeping them gone until they make their rounds again. They come out at night so seeing them well enough to hit them with even a .22 is slime to non. Also a .22 is not loud enough to really scare then off when you miss. Even if you hit one you probably will not hit a second.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ LOL .. true. I guess I was going off of my experience, which was in broad daylight, in a platted subdivision where we aren't really supposed to be shooting ..


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I've never had problems with coyotes. We had two packs. One that ran the ridge and one that ran the hollow. Have horses, chickens and cows, lots of babies every year. Neighbor had goats and it was another neighbor's dogs that killed them. Actually neighboring dogs are the most destructive killing chickens and smaller livestock. We'd thin the coyotes out if they started to increase their numbers enough to have to look for food other than what they normally ate. Kept the rabbit and rodent population down until the new neighbors moved in and trapped them all. Now we are absolutely overrun. Used to have a bobcat too - no problems. Lived in the back pasture with the big herd. Had a pair of ospreys, a few fox, a small family of crows, hawks of different kinds, corn snakes, rat snakes, racoons, turkeys, quail..... now nothing but squirrel, rats, mice and rabbits. Makes me wonder why some people move to the country. Off my soapbox. If you are having a problem with them confronting your livestock get a livestock guardian dog. Coyotes usually have a set path and don't veer off so know where they run and if possible keep your animals off that path. Sorry 4 QH and two Paints that are QH along with the Belgians we raise.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

We have cattle dogs already. The donkeys have kept the coyotes away from the goats so far but, that's about it.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I have two registered QH, 16H, both back to King, Possum, Three Bars, and some old great QH racing lines...

This is Terry, who is a `92 model:









Terry and his sister Lucy:









Lucy:









Lucy with our granddaughter Lily:









Terry looking over the fence:









Not the best photo, I was not feeling good that day, with our youngest grand daughter Abby, Terry, who you can see is very much loved, and I:


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

^^Amazing horses!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Count me in! :wink: We have 9 QH's, 3 Paints. Be prepared for a picture explosion :twisted: lol

My boy, Big Daddy:








My girl, Roo:








Chicken:








Spanky:








Trixie:








Whiskers:








Goose:








Newt:








Leroy:


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I LOVE Hondo  I have an 8 year old dun/roan yes the AQHA is adding colors and his will be updated on his papers. Tango is my new guy and I am in love!










And Tango's first ride ... several years ago of course


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll join but just add Hickory.. (My two girls are QH/TB Appendix)


Hickory is my 22 year old QH, he's a stout short guy at 14 hands.. He is also in the process of being registered with the Foundation Quarter Horse Association. Hickory is my retired barrel/pole horse. He doesn't think he should be retired but when I brought Lark home last November he was put into semi-retirement so I can concentrate on showing my girls. He's a brat and doesn't realize he's 22..

Papa Hickory Doc Quarter Horse










Last September with my little sister at State Championships..


























He's SO CUTE in his pink blanket!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> I have two registered QH, 16H, both back to King, Possum, Three Bars, and some old great QH racing lines...
> 
> This is Terry, who is a `92 model:
> 
> ...


In case anyone has heartburn of MY granddaughter on my mare without a helmet.....her grandfather was right out of the photo and one hand on her while this photo was shot. We were also in the yard and believe it or not *GASP* there ARE horses who can be trusted. The ONLY person who can be a helmet nazi to me is her mother, my daughter and she had no problem with Lily being on Lucy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

GS, you won't take any heat from me. We've got a few of those old trusties that you can let a kid sit on sans helmet without worry. Now riding, they always wear one here. 

Here's a current pic of my 2 month old filly, Honor. (I won't bombard the thread with all the pics I snapped, here's her pic update thread 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/ok-drumrunner-heres-some-honor-pics-133990/)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my mare Rio. She is a 7yr old, 16.2h, 1300lb quarter horse. Shes a big sweetie. Quarter horses are the best, hence my siggy :lol:


----------



## whilenina (Aug 9, 2012)

Great topic, keep myself through looking it.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Reining girl: *jaw drops* Rio is my dream horse!! Gorgeous girl!! I'm super jealous!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

GS I agree... we all know there is not helmet and bet you know that too


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in! I love Quarter Horses so much!

My 2 year old AQHA is named I Believe In Good (barn name is Faith).

Here is a picture when she was a baby 









And here she is now









I started her under about 3 months ago (when she was 2 1/2). Shes doing great! Hopefully I will ride her in a show in a while!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks for the compliment barrebunny.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I'm in! I love Quarter Horses so much!
> 
> My 2 year old AQHA is named I Believe In Good (barn name is Faith).
> 
> ...


What a stunning horse


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

reining girl said:


> thanks for the compliment barrebunny.


You're welcome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

How are all those horses in the pics?


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Joining, my username is named after a Quarter Horse mare that belongs to a horse stud, that I used to volunteer at. Love all the pictures posted, good to find a club for us QH enthusiasts! :Smile:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Peanut:


















Squiggy:

















Foxy:


















June-Bug:

















Jackie:


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Everyone has such beautiful horses here!

I as well LOVE QH's :happydance:
Here's my baby girl Areion, she's a 2010 model, currently standing at 14.3 and awaiting a breeders report :wink:
























A before and after shot...Top-April 2012, Bottom-September 2012


----------

